# ~Dragon hmpk. please critique and advice.



## drake

this is my hmpk.please advice me,im newbie.this is my 1st hmpk.he's 4 month old.what his Dominant gen and Recessive gene?
what female i should breed with him?thank you.


----------



## Darth

VERY NICE yes Breed him!


----------



## bambijarvis

_Take everything I say with a grain of salt. This is what I've gleamed from reading and my own limited experience breeding.I_

don't know his personal history but based on the visible stuff;
Recessives are Yellow color, short tail(pk), dragon scales are recessive/partial dominant.

Dominant-red(unless you breed to another fish that carries yellow you'll get red fry). Dragon scales are partial dominant-ish,so if you breed to a non-dragon you'll get fry wit partial dragon scaling.

I would get a red HMPK dragon female who has a yellow parent(carries yellow). This should give yo some yellow fry without washing it out(breeding yellow to yellow to yellow over a few generations tends to wash out the color).

Form wise I don't show, so someone else will need to comment. I personally prefer a sleeker look to the body where he looks to have a very tall body so I'd try to find a female with those genes.


----------



## drake

thank you.please critique,im still learning.
i already breed him with white platinum female..sorry dont have the female picture.this is my 1st breeding.now fry 2 days old.
@bambijarvis.
thank you for advice.i got this dragon pair.but at the end i breed him with white reddish platinum female.after this breeding succes,i will follow your advice to get red dragon female hmpk.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

The platinum female will reduce his dragon scaling. The fry should look "patchy". The fins should be an ivory to dirty yellow color.

I personally would breed him either to a yellow or red dragon scale. If you go with red you will get all red in the F1 most likely but yellows will pop back up if you breed back.


----------



## trilobite

Form wise he has a short body, slight spoon head, stubby first dorsal rays, round tail and "swoopy" anal. 
But his colour is amazing! I dont know much about colour genetics but Id go with a red dragon if you cant find another yellow dragon and you should get his colour back in F2 :-D


----------



## CrazyFishFreak

I wish I could get a pretty fish like that!


----------



## drake

@Ilikebutterflies
@trilobite
thank you for advice.yes,i will find red dragon female for him.btw i got yellow dragon.i bought him pair,sibling.

@CrazyFishFreak
if this dragon breeding success,i will post some to u.currently got 30 - 50 fry's.
i breed this dragon with platinum white female.1st breeding.if success u will got this line.i dont know the outcome better or not.but i at malaysia.


----------



## ashleylyn

Wow he is stunning! I don't know much about breeding or genetics, but this may be one of the prettiest bettas I've ever seen.  I can't wait to see photos of the fry as they grow!


----------

